

Ask HN: What's the proper way to contact an HN admin? - zoowar

I have an account issue and would like to contact an HN admin. What's the proper way to contact an HN admin?
======
pg
"If you want to say something to us, please send it to info@ycombinator.com."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
zoowar
Thanks.

